# how old is your puppy/dog & how many times does he go potty?



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

i was LMAO looking at all the pooping pictures thread and got curious. 

how old is your puppy/dog and how many times does he/she go outside for potty each day? does he/she signal or just hold it until you take him/her out? do they poo everytime you are out there? do they pee just once during walks or multiple times?


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Fergus is 24 weeks.

He goes out to go potty 5 or 6 times a day (but he hangs out outside on his own for an hour or so each day because he wants to and I'm not sure how often he goes during that time). This is a huge improvement over our 15+ times a day in the early days!

He poops 2-4 times a day. Only one is predictable. 20 minutes after breakfast.

He pees about 2-3 times on his walk (never poops). He has just started to pee on a spot after he sniffs it. And this last day, he's peed on top of every pee spot Lily has made in the yard.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

The boys go outside on tie outs about 6-8 times a day and I don't monitor the BM's but we go for an hour walk each day and the both urinate at least 50 times on every walk and have one BM per trip. Come Spring when the snow melts I will count the poops and divide by 10 to get the BM's per day in the yard. 

OOps forgot to add that Oakly is 2.5 yrs and Caue is 10 months.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Sam is almost 10 months (in 3 days!) and i would say he only goes potty maybe 3 or 4 times a day.. pee that is.. pooping only 1 time usually, maybe 2.


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

Baileys almost 1 year old (my little puppy is growing up so fast!  ) and he has 3 poops a day. During his morning walk, his afternoon/early evening walk and then later after tea. He pees on almost every tree on a walk, but has one proper one first thing in the morning and he goes out right before bed time to go again.


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

missmarstar said:


> Sam is almost 10 months (in 3 days!) and i would say he only goes potty maybe 3 or 4 times a day.. pee that is.. pooping only 1 time usually, maybe 2.


wow. 1-2 poops a day. that sounds nice. LOL. 
gaius (5 months) is down to 4 times outside trips a day. he just holds until the scheduled time. but he poops every single time. plus the during the morning walk after breakfast, he always poops twice, so that makes 5 times a day of poops! :doh: he's on canidae now, but maybe i'll try something else. 5 times sounds like a lot, no? 
i'm just glad, though, that he's potty trained now and that he only goes 4 times. i was really starting to worry about hip dysplasia with all those up and down the stairs trips he had to make.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Jersey is 2 years old. His potty habits have REALLY settled down since we switched to a raw diet (due to significantly decreased water intake). We take walks twice a day (once before each meal). In addition to that, he goes out usually once, sometimes twice more for a quick pit-stop in the back yard. Before the food switch he was going out usually around 4 times in addition to the walks. At that point he was letting me know when he needed out. And now, if he needs that one extra trip, he tells me... but the walks and one trip outside (before we go to bed) are pretty much on schedule.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

Rusty is 11 weeks and (we leave only his water out and just feed him according to schedule) pees on every single walk we take, which is the schedule we set for him PLUS the times he tells us himself. So thats easily 12+ times a day. As for pooping, he goes about 3-4 times. Is that normal x.x?


----------



## jbold (Feb 14, 2008)

Maddie is 3 months on Wednesday...

During the week, Maddie is out at 4am (poo), around 6:45am (poo), 10:30ish, 2:00pm (I get home), after lunch around 2:30pm (poo)... multiple times between 2:30 and 6pm (probably around 3-4), after dinner and right before bed around 8:30 or 9 (poo). She sleeps through the night though, which is very nice.

The weekend... a little less organized 

We are planning to switch her food over to Canidae... but we bought a huge bag of the food the breeder had her on (oops)... so we're trying to get down to about half so we can start mixing in the new food with the old. Hopefully this will cut down on the BMs.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Brady is 20 weeks. We're down to about 3 poops a day (during our walk after each meal). He pees on every walk and in the evenings asks to go pee another 3-4 times before bed.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Ike is 15 months. He usually has movements 2-3 times a day.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Layla is 6 months, she poops morning & night (after meals), pees 3-4 times a day-she rings potty bells to let us know.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

We had poop frequency & volume problems with a 5 month old pup (5-6 times/day & XXL size ...) until we switched to EP holistic large & giant breed. Apparently it was the corn ...


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Merlin (almost 11 months old) poops 2-3 times per day. He pees on walks and I'm sure in the yard too, though I don't pay much attention anymore. Last night the last time he was out was about 9pm. I tried to get him to go out again for a pee about 10ish but he didn't want to so we went to bed. So from 10 pm to 7 am this morning he held it. I used to worry that he HAD to pee before we went to bed, but he never wakes us up and he's not in a hurry in the morning to go so I decided not to worry anymore.

There were times when I never thought we'd get to this point!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Priska and Titus are 2 adult dogs !.Priska has BM,twice a day and Titus as well!.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Well, Merlin pooped THREE time on the walk this morning. LOL! WTH?? Good thing I had enough bags with me.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I don't have any young puppies.

My yearling dogs go out about four times a day... pee each time... and poo about twice a day... they could probably go out three times and be fine, but I like to take them out more than that. Of course they run free every day at the park for a couple hours or more, and they go there too if they want.
My old dog gets taken out multiple times, but he only goes potty (pee and poo) morning and night. The other times, he just stands there staring at me.


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Eddie is 6mo old. Just switched to Candae ALS from puppy food. He poops three times a day, pees probably 5 or 6 times throughout the day - he's outside alot during the day with us so he can pee whenever he feels the urge :


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

They go out whenever they want! 

When we get up in the AM, about 6:30, they go out and pee. Then they eat about 7:00-7:30 and go out to poop after.

They get let out again at 8:15 to run around and pee again if they need to. Then we leave for work.

I get home between 2:30 and 3:00 and they are let out again to pee and play.

They rarely go when we are on walks unless they haven't gone earlier.

Then dinner is served about 4:00 and they are let out again to poop.

Then they are let out again at bedtime to pee.

But again, they ring a bell on the back door when they want to go out. Often it is to play or because they are bored. (That would be Delilah). We are on a corner and on a hill and so our back yard looks out over many back yards and Delilah and Samson are very happy just laying out there and watching kids play, other dogs run in their yards, etc.

Delilah is 6 months and Samson is 11 months.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Merlins mom said:


> Merlin (almost 11 months old) poops 2-3 times per day. He pees on walks and I'm sure in the yard too, though I don't pay much attention anymore. Last night the last time he was out was about 9pm. I tried to get him to go out again for a pee about 10ish but he didn't want to so we went to bed. So from 10 pm to 7 am this morning he held it. I used to worry that he HAD to pee before we went to bed, but he never wakes us up and he's not in a hurry in the morning to go so I decided not to worry anymore.
> 
> There were times when I never thought we'd get to this point!


It's nice, isn't it? My gang sleeps through the night and don't "need" to get out the door ASAP in the morning.


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

Monster has one BM a day. I once had a pet sitter tell me that he only needs to go out once a day...that he wouldn't let them know when he needs to go out and would hold it....(And don't yell at me! I haven't used that pet sitter ever again!) I take him out usually 3 times...more if he let me know he needs to go out. He usually lets me know by whining or going to the door and hitting his nose against the door knob.


----------



## jlehigh (Jan 18, 2008)

Dakota is 18 weeks and she is finally able to hold it longer - she goes outside about 8 times a day, peeing most of those trips and poops 3 times a day. And her consistency without accidents is getting a lot better! I remember we made 16 trips a day outside when I first got her at 8 weeks.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

I am glad I did a search for this cause I was just going to ask this question. We switched Ace (approx. 5 months old) over from puppy chow when we got him from Humane Society. That was about three weeks ago. He is now currently on Canidae ALS at 2 cups in the morning (5:30am) and 2 cups at night (5:30pm). He will poop when let out at 5:20am, then maybe after eating at 5:30am or 7am before the kids go to school. He is then crated till noon or 2 when my wife gets home and he will poop then. He will then be let out numerous times the rest of the day since everyone is home and will usually poop before dinner and then again after. So a typical day is 5 to 6 times. It seems like a lot to me and the problem is the 2pm one has a tendency to be inside the house. He will go outside and pee and play and then want back in. Then 10 to 30 minutes later we will find the “Pile” somewhere in the house. All of the deposits vary in size from _“wow”_ to _“that’s it?”_ but are not loose or runny. Has anyone else noticed this or is it something to have checked out by a vet?


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I wonder if he is just adjusting to the food still? 4 cups of food is going to produce waste in proportion. I am just taking my Lily off of Canidae ALS, not because there is anything wrong with it, she just doesn't like it much. She was only eating a scant 2 cups a day and pooped 2-3 times in small to medium amounts. If I multiplied that by two I could see where that would take us!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Lucy is six months old and poops on schedule, three times a day: 7:30 am, after I get home from work around 5:30-ish, and sometime after 9:00pm for one last one. If we get busy and forget to take her to poop, she'll let us know by getting in our faces and nipping at us without biting. As for peeing, I never deny her access to water so just about every time we go outside. She pees first thing in the morning, again before her first poop, at my lunch, in the evenings a couple of times, and occasionally once in the middle of the night. She almost always spends either the morning or afternoon out in the back yard while we're at work if the weather's not bad, and I don't know how many times she goes then.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Flem is 4 and Spip is 6. They usually poop twice a day (first thing in the morning then late afternoon for Flem, mid-evening for Spip). On bad weather days when the back door does not stay open, Spip will bark in front of the door when she needs to go and Flem just goes back and forth from wherever we are to the door until we catch on. Flem does not poop or pee on walks, Spip does both (she pee marks every other block).


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Fozzybear said:


> I am glad I did a search for this cause I was just going to ask this question. We switched Ace (approx. 5 months old) over from puppy chow when we got him from Humane Society. That was about three weeks ago. He is now currently on Canidae ALS at 2 cups in the morning (5:30am) and 2 cups at night (5:30pm). He will poop when let out at 5:20am, then maybe after eating at 5:30am or 7am before the kids go to school. He is then crated till noon or 2 when my wife gets home and he will poop then. He will then be let out numerous times the rest of the day since everyone is home and will usually poop before dinner and then again after. So a typical day is 5 to 6 times. It seems like a lot to me and the problem is the 2pm one has a tendency to be inside the house. He will go outside and pee and play and then want back in. Then 10 to 30 minutes later we will find the “Pile” somewhere in the house. All of the deposits vary in size from _“wow”_ to _“that’s it?”_ but are not loose or runny. Has anyone else noticed this or is it something to have checked out by a vet?


this is actually a thread i started a few months ago. gaius, like ace, was about 5 months then, and he was pooping like 5 times a day, too, on about 3.5 cups of canidae ALS. it seemed like a lot of poop to me, and his poo looked just like his food (with tiny specks of white stuff. sorry, TMI) so i assumed he wasn't digesting the canidae well. he also had really weird mucousy poo (again, sorry for the TMI) that he had a hard time holding in. only 1 of 2 times he pooped in the house. he pooped by the door in the early morning hour. the 2nd time was also an early morning mucousy poo (very conveniently in the bathtub. lol.) and it was while he was on canidae again, but the lamb formula. so i'm thinking he is allergic to something in the canidae formulas, both the ALS and the lamb, because i was told that mucous is formed in the intestines to protect against an irritant. i think he was also stinkier on the canidae. his poo, like ace's, varied from "wow" to "that's it?" and were usually not loose or runny. i just didn't think his poo should look exactly like his food. gaius has a realllllly sensitive stomach, so he gets ugly poo a lot, and we're still trying to find the right food for him. i'm pretty sure canidae isn't it for him, though. (which i'm sad about, because canidae is such a great food and a lot of members here do so well on it.) ace maybe having the same issue as gaius... you can always try switching him to another premium food.

edited to add:
oh, also, we cut down his amount, too. 4 cups may just be too much food for him.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

fyodor and gaius said:


> this is actually a thread i started a few months ago. gaius, like ace, was about 5 months then, and he was pooping like 5 times a day, too, on about 3.5 cups of canidae ALS. it seemed like a lot of poop to me, and his poo looked just like his food (with tiny specks of white stuff. sorry, TMI) so i assumed he wasn't digesting the canidae well. he also had really weird mucousy poo (again, sorry for the TMI) that he had a hard time holding in. only 1 of 2 times he pooped in the house. he pooped by the door in the early morning hour. the 2nd time was also an early morning mucousy poo (very conveniently in the bathtub. lol.) and it was while he was on canidae again, but the lamb formula. so i'm thinking he is allergic to something in the canidae formulas, both the ALS and the lamb, because i was told that mucous is formed in the intestines to protect against an irritant. i think he was also stinkier on the canidae. his poo, like ace's, varied from "wow" to "that's it?" and were usually not loose or runny. i just didn't think his poo should look exactly like his food. gaius has a realllllly sensitive stomach, so he gets ugly poo a lot, and we're still trying to find the right food for him. i'm pretty sure canidae isn't it for him, though. (which i'm sad about, because canidae is such a great food and a lot of members here do so well on it.) ace maybe having the same issue as gaius... you can always try switching him to another premium food.
> 
> edited to add:
> oh, also, we cut down his amount, too. 4 cups may just be too much food for him.


I love the TMI's.. I don't know what the white specks are but they are also in our other dogs stool. I also asked another guy here at work that feeds his Lab Canidae and he sees them also. We haven't noticed any mucous yet just the variability in size and the consistency is a little on the soft side. He drinks a TON of water so I kinda attributed the consistency issue to that. I may have to cut down on his food but the Vet wanted me to put some weight on him. When we got him from the Humane Society he looked anorexic (still does). We are giving it a month and see if he gains weight before we do some more tests. He was tested for Intestinal Parasites, worms etc.... and all came back negative. If after that time period and he still hasn't gained we may switch to another food and see how that does.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Vito is on Canidae ALS and has the white specks as well.
His stools vary, but mostly are solid...At 3 months old he poops a good 5-6 times a day.
He has an extremely sensitive stomach and right now he has diarrhea, poor thing...so he is on chicken and rice.


----------



## usmcmueller (Feb 4, 2008)

Moose goes pee different amounts of time during the day, really just depends on when he gets out. Any time he goes out he pees. He goes poo 3 times a day on a schedule, heaven forbid I get off that schedule because the next day will not be regular, I messed up his schedule a couple of times and the next day he went like 5 or 6 times. I think he just did it to punish me.


----------



## gggirl (May 8, 2008)

i posted another thread on this. my pup is on innova lbp she is 6.5 months she goes 2-3 times a day and it's either firm or loose. this morning it was like jello and light in color and yes white specs too!! don't know if it's the food. had her on orijen lbp and after a few weeks her poops were so nice and firm, darker in color and easy to pick up going only 2 times a day. any suggestions on innova. has anyone else had any problems with pudding poops on it? don't know if i should go back to orijen because of the protein although i hear protein is not an issue. calcium is and it's 1.4% in orijen which is good or so i think...


----------



## jaireen (Feb 25, 2008)

dulce mia is only 12 weeks old and she poops 2x a day and pee a million times...i mean, she can fill up a swimming pool....had to wash 3 to 4 large size rags every night and replace her weewee pad (3 pcs) twice daily....shes a huge water tank...even her vet commented this afternoon that dulce is big and heavy for her age but she said its ok coz dulce is heavy boned....


----------

